# Wasserbecken - Pool - ..... Projekt



## xianlux (27. Mai 2012)

Hi,
nach vielem hin und her von Wasserbecken über Teich bauen (an unterschiedlichen stellen) oder nicht bis jetzt zum aktuellen Projekt ist viele Zeit vergangen.

Jetzt soll es ein formales Wasserbecken ohne Fische werden, was den Himmel schön spieglen kann aber vielleicht auch zum sommerlichen abkühlen dienen kann. Ob es jetzt als Teich, Pool, Wasserbecken oder... bezeichnet wird soll mal dahin gestellt sein. 

Hier ein Plan:
 

Aktuell gibt es eine Lärchenholzterrasse 5,20x5,20m welche in einem grauen Steinbeet liegt.

Daneben soll (blau eingefärbt) das Wasserbecken entstehen in einer Grösse von 1,6x3,20m  und 60-80cm tiefe. Das Wasserbecken sollte mit grau/granitgrauer Folie ausgelegt werden. Im grünen Bereich wollte ich ein Hochbeet bauen 5.20x0.8 in einer Höhe von ca 60cm. In diesem Hochbeet sollte dann der natürliche Filter zuhause sein so wie bei diesem Projekt http://www.koi-community.de/f74/pflanzenklaeranlage-t2666/

Als Vorfilter hatte ich an ein Skimmer so in der Art wie der "Oase BioSys Skimmer plus" oder die "AQUAFORTE PRO" Skimmer. Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich das vielleicht preisgünstiger realisieren könnte?

Ist das Projekt so Volumenmässig zu realisieren? Für jeden Tipp/Hinweis bin ich offen!

Vielen Dank,

Chris


----------



## Moonlight (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wasserbecken - Pool - ..... Projekt*

Hallo Chris,

und herzlich Willkommen 

Sag mal ... ist das über der Terrasse alles Grundstück ... Euer Grundstück?
Wenn ja, warum dann so kleinlich bei dem Becken.

Was willst Du mit 1,6m und einer Tiefe von 60-80cm? Zum Schwimmen zu klein zum Plantschen zu flach ...
Du ärgerst Dich grün und blau wenn Du das Becken in 1 oder 2 Jahren wieder raus reißt, weil Du merkst das es nichts Halbes und nichts Ganzes ist ...

Den Pflanzenfilter kenne ich, den hat er gut hinbekommen.

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wasserbecken - Pool - ..... Projekt*

Hi Chris,
:Willkommen2

Ich denke auch zum abkühlen wird es wohl zu klein sein.
Weil es relativ flach ist, heizt es sich sehr schnell auf.


----------



## xianlux (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wasserbecken - Pool - ..... Projekt*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Sag mal ... ist das über der Terrasse alles Grundstück ... Euer Grundstück?
> Wenn ja, warum dann so kleinlich bei dem Becken.



weil ich keine lust habe auf die riesigen erdbewegungen und die material/bau arbeit.... auf der anderen Seite liegt im ganzen garten auf -2m der Wärmetauscher und ich weiss nicht wie kompatibel das ist



Moonlight schrieb:


> Was willst Du mit 1,6m und einer Tiefe von 60-80cm? Zum Schwimmen zu klein zum Plantschen zu flach ...
> Du ärgerst Dich grün und blau wenn Du das Becken in 1 oder 2 Jahren wieder raus reißt, weil Du merkst das es nichts Halbes und nichts Ganzes ist ...



hmmm


----------



## Moonlight (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wasserbecken - Pool - ..... Projekt*



xianlux schrieb:


> hmmm



Hab ich Dich etwa zum grübeln gebracht 

Wärmetauscher auf 2m, da dürften 1,50 Tiefe nichts ausmachen.

Jörg hat völlig Recht, das wird keine Abkühlung ... das ist Pieselwasser im Sommer 

Mandy


----------



## blackbird (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wasserbecken - Pool - ..... Projekt*

Hi zusammen, 
wenn es sich bei dem Wärmetauscher um eine Komponente einer Wärmepumpe handelt und ich das Konzept unserer Wärmepumpe richtig verstanden habe, dann sollte über die Verrohrung im Erdreich Kälte abgeführt werden. Bei unserem System wurde wegen Vereisungsgefahr darauf geachtet, dass Wasserleitungen genügend Abstand dazu haben. Wobei es sich bei uns um Sondenbohrungen handelt, was aber an der Systematik nichts ändern sollte. 
Ich würde das auf jeden Fall mit dem Errichter des Wärmetauschers noch prüfen...

Viele Grüße, 
Tim


----------



## mitch (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wasserbecken - Pool - ..... Projekt*

Hi Chris,




> keine lust habe auf die riesigen erdbewegungen und die material/bau arbeit....


das Gegenteil von Tiefe ist Höhe  

80cm in die Tiefe + 80cm in die Höhe - dann könnte schon ein Schuh (Teich) draus werden.

3,2 x 3,2 ist eine akzeptable Größe, der weiße Fleck auf dem Bild wäre dann weg  

insgesammt würdest du dann so auf 10m³ kommen



Aber wenn ich mir dein Bild nochmal genau anschaue könntest du ja noch 1-2m Flachzone in den Garten hineinbauen, mit max. 40-50cm tiefe solltest du dann ja keine Probleme bekommen.   


nochwas: der Markus (Moderlieschenking) hat doch auch Wärmetauscher unter seinem Teich


----------

